
Overdoses Are Killing More Americans Every Year Than Died in the Vietnam War - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/map-of-the-day-drug-overdose-rates-across-america/
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://datausa.io/map/?level=state&key=drug_overdose_ageadj...](https://datausa.io/map/?level=state&key=drug_overdose_ageadjusted&translate=669.073132048444,808.0400706849915&scale=3963.949711595803)

